# CA from BSI



## CREID (Feb 13, 2016)

Has anyone tried the  CA from BSI, Bob Smith industries? I just bought some thin and med. and also some rubberized. Just wondering if any one has had any experience with them.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 13, 2016)

Isn't there a guy selling it here???  I thought I saw him promoting it. Do not remember the name. Old age thing


----------



## CREID (Feb 13, 2016)

No, I bought it from a hobby shop locally. I heard you were pretty old.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 13, 2016)

CREID said:


> No, I bought it from a hobby shop locally. I heard you were pretty old.




You get that from your sources or mine???:biggrin:

My point about the person selling gave a full description of it. I am not sure it is the same stuff or not but sounded familiar.


----------



## cal91666 (Feb 14, 2016)

I have tried it and like it.  I tried it after another member recommended it due to its flexibility.  I did find that it took some adjustment to my application technique.

John, maybe your thinking of the Mercury CA that robertkulp is selling??


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 14, 2016)

cal91666 said:


> I have tried it and like it.  I tried it after another member recommended it due to its flexibility.  I did find that it took some adjustment to my application technique.
> 
> John, maybe your thinking of the Mercury CA that robertkulp is selling??




Could very well be Chris. Thanks.

I still have some Rhino CA that I was suppose to try about 2 years ago but due to circumstances I did not get a chance and not sure how good it is any more. Has anyone tried that CA??? I am still looking for that ultimate strength CA. Not so much a finishing CA.


----------



## magpens (Feb 14, 2016)

I use the BSI products and like them fine.  They are available at a local tool store here.


----------



## CREID (Feb 14, 2016)

Well, I am going to give them a try. Not sure if I am qualified enough to really tell the difference though.


----------



## lorbay (Feb 14, 2016)

Been using it for 8 years.

Lin.


----------



## TonyL (Feb 14, 2016)

I believe it was Roy of Classic Nib who started carrying it a few months ago: https://www.classicnib.com/supplies/ca-glue-and-finish


I have used the instaflex and the BSI accelerator several times (maybe 20) and like it, but find EZ Bond easier to work with. However, my experience may be due to having used EZ more often and therefore more familiar with it.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 14, 2016)

Hope this is within the rules as JT said there was a guy selling it here who is a member, last time I checked I was that guy and yes I give a full description of each of BSI's products I sell.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 14, 2016)

I knew I seen it, I knew I seen it, I knew I seen it. I am sane again:biggrin::biggrin: I am not old, I am not old, I am not old:biggrin::biggrin: Thank you Roy.


----------



## wouldentu2? (Feb 14, 2016)

I have used it  the "no odor" thin for 5 years and find it works really well, I also use the accelerator occasionally with no problems.


----------



## CREID (Feb 14, 2016)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Hope this is within the rules as JT said there was a guy selling it here who is a member, last time I checked I was that guy and yes I give a full description of each of BSI's products I sell.



I will keep that in mind. I was actually looking for something else when I went to this hobby shop. They were listed as a distributor for Mercury and when I got there they said not anymore.


----------



## CREID (Feb 14, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> I knew I seen it, I knew I seen it, I knew I seen it. I am sane again:biggrin::biggrin: I am not old, I am not old, I am not old:biggrin::biggrin: Thank you Roy.


Don't celebrate just yet. Even you old folks have moments of lucidity.:tongue:


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 14, 2016)

CREID said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > I knew I seen it, I knew I seen it, I knew I seen it. I am sane again:biggrin::biggrin: I am not old, I am not old, I am not old:biggrin::biggrin: Thank you Roy.
> ...




Isn't there a secret code of life when you reach the age of 50 you can start counting backwards So I am getting younger every day:tongue:


----------



## CREID (Feb 14, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> CREID said:
> 
> 
> > jttheclockman said:
> ...



I'll have to check my sources.:biggrin:


----------



## robertkulp (Feb 23, 2016)

cal91666 said:


> I have tried it and like it.  I tried it after another member recommended it due to its flexibility.  I did find that it took some adjustment to my application technique.
> 
> John, maybe your thinking of the Mercury CA that robertkulp is selling??



ClassicNib has BSI's Super Gold and Super Gold+ glue and I carry Mercury's adhesives at Penmaker's Supplies · Robert Kulp Creations

Check the site Wednesday evening for a big Leap Year sale to finish the Bash.


----------



## Davidh14 (Feb 23, 2016)

While we're on the topic, any thoughts about satellite city's ca? I've been making pens for 6-9 months and when I went to woodcraft to get supplies to start they recommended satellite city's ca. I mainly just use the thick to glue tubes and medium for a couple bands. I tried using it as a finish but didn't like the fumes. Finish was nice though. I now use pens plus pretty much religiously.


----------



## TonyL (Feb 24, 2016)

I just bought the Mercury CA this morning (Tuesday). I may get a chance to use it tomorrow/today/later LOL. I also bought their accelerator. But to be honest, I haven't had a problem with any brands...and believe me, it has nothing to do with my skills.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 24, 2016)

Davidh14 said:


> While we're on the topic, any thoughts about satellite city's ca? I've been making pens for 6-9 months and when I went to woodcraft to get supplies to start they recommended satellite city's ca. I mainly just use the thick to glue tubes and medium for a couple bands. I tried using it as a finish but didn't like the fumes. Finish was nice though. I now use pens plus pretty much religiously.




I use it and recommend it all the time. They are a vendor here as well. Thin and med are the way to go.


----------



## nativewooder (Feb 24, 2016)

I bought some Super Gold from BSI but decided because of the cost to use E-Z Bond instead.


----------



## campzeke (Feb 24, 2016)

I use it all the time for glue ups and finishing with no problems. I do not use any activator.


----------

